# Hast du Spüli im Tank...



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49516


> Wasser und Sprit vereint im Tank
> ...
> Die Kölner Gruppe um Reinhard Strey löst das Problem durch Tenside, wie sie auch in
> Waschmitteln zum Einsatz kommen:



cp


----------

